
To Beat Uber and Lyft, This Startup Vows to Give Its Drivers the Full Fare - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrickcai/2019/08/22/nomad-rides-commission-free-ride-hailing/
======
ethanburrell
Although Nomad says that it's rides are 20% cheaper than Uber/Lyft, it doesn't
seem like they'll be able to give out rider credits easily. My several $5
monthly credits on Uber/Lyft amount to much more than 20% of my fair
(especially with short/medium length rides). I choose what service I used
based of price and promos.

We've seen that that startups lose a ton of money trying to get customers,
hopefully they can use this coolness factor to their benefits on college
campuses.

I understand that they want to give the driver 100% of the fee, but charging
them for insurance (or needing to find insurance) seems a little
conterintuitive to me. If a driver only did a few Nomad rides in a month (it
is the gig/on demand economy after all) they may not even make the amount to
pay for their monthly driver/Nomad insurance. To me, this breaks the idea of
the Gig economy, "work when you have extra time and get paid."

